# billy goat sick



## julierx1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Went out this morning and found that my 5 yr old nigerian billy was limping. It seems to be in the hoof area but yet doesnt look like it needs trimmed. It has been very wet and muddy around here lately. I cleaned his hoof w/ bleach then put LA300 directly on it. Now he also is showing signs of runny eyes and a little crusty yellow and runny nose. Nose is also warm to touch but have not taken temp yet becausr he is not too calm when it comes to treating and it is only me.  Any suggestions???  I have la200 on hand as well as banamine for our horses for pain I believe. I also have betadine.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, if he is running a temp above 104 i would for sure treat him with the LA 200.  If not, I personally would treat anyway, being he is limping and snotty nose. But You could wait and see if it clears up. Just like people.  We can get sick and get better with no medication or we may need antibiotics.


----------

